# I am the chosen one based on ratings in Cleveland..



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

I AM THE CHOSEN ONE!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice job dude


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

I would like to see the odometer on your car.


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh its in its like 60k, 2012 vw gti autobaun, runs as same it did when I baught it, still looks brand new.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

That's not bad. Dallas Forth Worth area is big. If your not careful the miles can add up. Cool car btw.


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

Lebron is a colluding coward.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Steph Curry for three!!!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Marlan P. said:


> I AM THE CHOSEN ONE!


Do you tip your pax?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uberguuber said:


> That's not bad. Dallas Forth Worth area is big. If your not careful the miles can add up. Cool car btw.


Is Dallas still 85cents? If so, a zillion miles had to be driven


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Yep 85 cents... its ****ed!


----------

